# Sick Caribe, Any Advice Needed



## chrisuk (Sep 19, 2010)

I was wondering if anyone might of had a similar illness with a piranha. As it stands i have 5 caribe a piraya and a tern. For the last few months the smallest caribe has not been well and im going to set up a hospital tank for him. He seems to be finding it hard to stay the right way around and it started with him being constantly on an angle as if he was looking upwards constantly. He is still fighting it but he keeps turning upside down like a cork that cant keep the right way around. He doesn't look well as in his colour has been darker than the other caribe for some time. My water is always good as i have a fx5 and a rena xp4 filter setup both filled with bio media to the brim. I do a big water change every 7 days without fail and i dont use sand or gravel so the tank is pretty much spotless. I use seachem prime with water changes and i also have to use a small amount of bicarb of soda every 3 days added in a bucket with tank water as our water isn't good for holding ph. Today one of his eyes has gone a cloudy white colour but not the other. Are there any meds that could help? I was thinking of possibly salt or that stuff called melafix. Any ideas? thanks


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Could be swim bladder.. unfortunetly when this happens it almost always leads to death


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Have you tested your water?

How much water do u change every week?

What size tank are they in?

My guess is that its a water quality issue, how often do you clean your filters and do you take the proper steps to keep the beneficial bacteria alive?


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Sounds like swim bladder problem... Is he upside down with the snout downward ?

If so, please read THIS.


----------



## addicted216 (Sep 30, 2011)

Piranha-Freak101 said:


> Could be swim bladder.. unfortunetly when this happens it almost always leads to death


thats what it sounds like to me, that sucks man! good luck with your little guy!


----------



## beastin (Apr 12, 2011)

I heard feeding them peas can help get rid of swim bladder


----------

